# Rainhead shower head suggestions



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I'll be roughing in an ADA shower in the next week. It's gonna be a 5'x3' walk in curbless shower with a center mounted bar sliding shower head for the ADA compliance part. However, they would like a rain was option with a diverter of course. Who makes a good rainhead and I'm going to rough it in from the ceiling for clean custom look...how high do many of you extend the head (floor to head height)? Thanks


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Who makes a good rainhead.


I've done a bunch of different brand rainheads. As far as quality, it just depends on what brands you consider quality and what features make you think something is a quality product.

Most of the Delta, Kohler and other common name brands seems like the lesser quality brands. If I remember correctly, most of them are plastic, not sure if they make nicer metal heads. Hansgrohe, Grohe, Signature Hardware, and one of those brass companies (newport or kingston, can't remember which) had heavy, solid metal feeling heads. 



Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I'm going to rough it in from the ceiling for clean custom look...how high do many of you extend the head (floor to head height)? Thanks


There are many different options for the shower head nipple. Most brands will offer different length straight drops, there are some swing joint type necks too.

Height to the head would be a decision they would need to make if it matters to them, although it really shouldn't matter within an inch or so. Nipple length will determine that and they pretty much come in typical lengths (6", 12", maybe 18", 24") can probably get longer depending on brand/finish, but I've never needed to.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

For a little reference, the most recent one I did. Delta fixtures. 10' ceilings, regular head is at about 80" from floor, rain head is on a 2' nipple, head ended up at about 8' from the floor. I usually set my drop ear 90 in the ceiling where it will be just a little bit behind the sheetrock at trim stage.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Grohe makes very nice rain showers


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> Grohe makes very nice rain showers


They do, and they are heavy sob's too, at least the expensive ones. This 12"+ one was probably close to 10 pounds, which isn't a big deal if coming from the ceiling, but the HO wanted it from the wall so I beefed up my blocking to attempt to help support it. The arm looks unlevel in the pic due to the tile line not being level. This one I set up so it was around 7'6" from the floor.


----------



## borntoplumb (Jan 12, 2016)

haha Grohe's are heavy when you install them. It's always at an awkward angle too I typically go with Delta's because our supplier gives us a slight discount. This is the latest style showerhead I've put in with an LED light


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Speakman makes a nice one...

Heavy brass and adjustable from soft to hard...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Speakman makes a nice one...
> 
> Heavy brass and adjustable from soft to hard...


Really! I was wondering about em as Ive been seing more that brand out here


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Really! I was wondering about em as Ive been seing more that brand out here


Yep! 12 nozzles 96 streams...

http://speakman.com/shower-and-bath/shower-heads?category=9482


----------

